

Where can I find iPhone app sales information? - antothermike

I'm trying to get an idea of what's out there before starting a new iPhone project.
======
lostintech
You will like this one : [http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/01/apple-
responsible-...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/01/apple-responsible-
for-994-of-mobile-app-sales-in-2009.ars) I stumbled upon it here on YC, so
just stay tuned here, there's almost daily a post about iphone app store
economics.

